# Accidentally bought the 2017 NEC....



## thebard (Oct 25, 2017)

I bought the 2017 NEC Handbook, thinking it was over that, but apparently it is the 2014 being used on the exam.

I do have a 2014 version (code book, not handbook) as well, but unfortunately I had all of my page references on a lookup sheet for the 2017. Luckily the code references are also there. I guess do I just try to use the 2014?


----------



## Stephen2awesome (Oct 25, 2017)

Google what the changes are. if they are minimal, then print it out and carry it with you.


----------



## rg1 (Oct 25, 2017)

Does it really make so much of difference. I suppose things do not change much.


----------



## Stephen2awesome (Oct 25, 2017)

rg1 said:


> Does it really make so much of difference. I suppose things do not change much.


some verbiage might have changed. If you have the handbook, then the highlighted areas are what was added/changed.


----------



## rg1 (Oct 25, 2017)

Stephen2awesome said:


> some verbiage might have changed. If you have the handbook, then the highlighted areas are what was added/changed.


I have the Code book 2011. I have pdf of 2014 now, but it seems I am okay with the one I practiced with, that is NEC 2011. Anyways I am not expecting that kind of question which is that specific as the changes in these versions. I expect more of a Engineering question then a technician question.


----------



## thebard (Oct 25, 2017)

Stephen2awesome said:


> some verbiage might have changed. If you have the handbook, then the highlighted areas are what was added/changed.


I thought about that but the only problem is I don't know if they highlight changes in tables or not.


----------



## sayed (Oct 26, 2017)

what's the big deal? bring both, especially if you have notes on the 2017 version. Does your state not allow multiple versions of the book?

I do remember certain tables being removed in the 2017 (actually, just one that i came across) but i don't remember the questions asking any specific requirement or concept. It was all number crunching and table lookups from what i remember.


----------

